# Official Thread New [email protected]



## greekbullsfan (Oct 26, 2003)

Hey it's the last Bulls game for this year and should be a win over a tired and shorthanded nets team.
BULLS 104
NETS 83


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

greekBullsfan for poster of the month award!! 
:clap:

I'm afraid we are going to lay an egg tonight just like we did on opening night against the Nets.

Nets-96
Bulls-91


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

We contain RJeff and we'll win the game. If he goes off for 35+, we'll lose.

This should be a game where we dominate down low. Time to step it up bigs.

Bulls 94
Nets 91


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

I look for us to lose a close one , ben gordon should have a good night but curry shouldn't against jason collins , he never seems to play well against him.

and the nets now have VC, RJ and Kidd on the perimeter 2 of those 3 should have good games and that will probably be enough for us to lose.

102-95 nets


----------



## PD (Sep 10, 2004)

The Nets are hungry. Vince will show off and want to deliver a W for the Nets. Kidd is slowly but surely back. Kirk will have tough time guarding him. This shoudl be a good Matchup. 

Hinrich vs. Kidd
Deng vs. Jefferson
Gordon vs. Carter

On paper, the Nets look better with those three matchups. However, they don't have Curry-Chandler-Davis combo inside. More importantly, they don't have the depth that we do on the bench. 

Bulls 99
Nets 92


----------



## Hustle (Dec 17, 2003)

Starting another lossing streak (actually we only have 2 on the season) would be so painful especially against 2 of the 7 teams the Bulls are ahead of in the standings. I look for our big men (especially Tyson) to come up big tonight. 

Bulls 102
Nets 84

The UC will be rocking.


----------



## fl_flash (Aug 19, 2002)

Tough call. With Carter, the nets have a legit threat in addition to Jefferson and Kidd. They're really thin up front with a pretty sparse bench. I like our chances and hopefully the Bulls come out and play with some intensity and purpose after really letting one get away from them in Milwaukee. The last few games the Bulls have been terrible taking care of the defensive glass - that's got to change. Gotta slow Jefferson down and make him work on both offense and defense. I'd go for posting Deng on him and make him guard Luol in the post.

I think the home cooking will be the difference (that and NJ is on the second game of a back-to-back).


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

The Nets lost a fiercely contested game in OT to Detroit last night. The Pissed-ons had something like 16 blocks, they knocked Jefferson to the floor a couple times, they held Kidd to an 0-fer from the field, and just generally beat the Nets up.

In that respect, we have a big advantage. On the other hand, Jefferson just destroyed us in the first game. He's a little too quick for Deng or Nocioni and a little too big for Griffin/Pike/Hinrich. Factor that tough cover with Kidd being out for blood (last night + Skiles) and I'm anxious. This is also a must-win for NJ; I think their playoff aspirations are a little more urgent and realistic than ours. 

I was highly impressed with Krstic's play down low in crunch time last night. He can rebound well in traffic and Frank is committed to playing him big minutes if he's not in foul trouble. So while on paper we should +15 the Nets on the boards, I'm not sure it'll happen.

I think the approach tonight has to be to run the Nets out of the gym. If Curry and Davis aren't dominating the blocks from the get-go, hook them early and get the speed unit in. We have to take advantage of our fresher legs and our depth. 

I'll say the Bulls get the job done, 104-98. This is a big milestone game for me in terms of whether or not we've made progress -- in the past, we've crumbled when we've played veteran teams that absolutely needed a game.


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

where are the player headshots ?!
every other game thread on this board looks more attractiv...

anyway we outpost everyone....

bulls 96
nets 89

curry shutting up mouths with putting up 27/11
deng locking down carter with 12 points while putting 18/7/6 himself
chandler eating the glass with 12/20/6blks if minutes given
hinrich 12/6/12
gordon having an off night with 6/2/2

kidd 10/6/12
jefferson 30/12
kristic 15/15


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

If carter is healthy enough to play,and Kidd doesnt take another )fer,they are gonna spank you...Kristic can play,and having RJ and Carter on the wings is a bear of a defensive assignment..

Detroit had all they could handle with a cramped up Carter and a very off Kidd

If the Nets make it to the playoffs and somehow pick up an athletic 4 along the way,they can do some serious damage assuming everyone ishealthy


----------



## The 6ft Hurdle (Jan 25, 2003)

No, Curry doesn't have the momentum in his game yet. I think.

Nets 99
Bulls 92

Tyson and Ben have a good game though.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Bulls 98

Nets 94

Eddy with 24


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Bulls 91 Nets 85

Eddy Curry 20 points
Ben Gordon 17 points


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>PD</b>!
> Kidd is slowly but surely back.


Surely? He hasn't done ANYTHING since he's been back but look like an average PG.

It's a possiblity that he'll NEVER be the same Jason Kidd he used to be.


----------



## HuejMinitZ (Dec 28, 2004)

*Nets 96 Bulls 85*

Nets 103 Bulls 91

Eddie double double
Tyson 15 boards
Dolla scores 23
KH continues consistent play - approx. 15/17 ppg, 6/7 apg, 4/5 boards

I think we'll put up numbers, but we couldn't deal with Jefferson when he was alone back in November and that bodes ill for our chances when he's flanked by two all stars, despite our improving defense. 


- The Tempo Pusher


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

The game is at 7:30 on WGN, if anyone wants I'll do play by play.


----------



## Pay Ton (Apr 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>BabyBlueSlugga7</b>!
> The game is at 7:30 on WGN, if anyone wants I'll do play by play.


No. Please don't.




























Just kidding.  


Anyways,

Nets - 89
Bulls - 80

Big game for us. We gotta win.


----------



## Bulls4Life (Nov 13, 2002)

This game defines what kind of team this is. I'll say they were out of sync for the Milw game, but I won't accept that as an excuse for this one. Vinsanity got injured (again) last night and should be slowed a bit. Kidd won't be on his game after just coming back from injury himself. RJeff always gives us fits but he shouldn't be enough unless he goes for 40+ like Redd almost did(39). The Bulls have something to prove, to themselves:

Bulls 96
Nets 91


Gordon 31pts.
Curry 18pts 9rebs
Chandler 10pts 16rebs


This game will either:

a. be the start of serious playoff contender talk

or 

b. be the end of all playoff contender talk.



:swammi:


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Before the game starts, visit

http://www.unicefusa.org/site/pp.asp?c=duLRI8O0H&b=25933 

and make a donation to the millions upon millions of folks around the world (especially in southeast Asia) who don't give a damn about basketball right now. It's tax-deductible, obviously.

Sorry, had to do it. Conscience wouldn't allow otherwise. Now, play ball!


----------



## Kismet (Mar 1, 2003)

The Bulls, at 9-16, are two and a half games out of the 8th slot in the Eastern Conference. Tied for the final playoff position are Boston and Philly, both at 12-14.

However, Boston is at Dallas tonight while Philly has to play in Seattle this evening.

There's a very good chance both the Celtics and Sixers will lose their games. A Bulls win against the Nets leaves them just one loss behind the two 8th place teams for that last playoff seed.

30% of the way into the season and the Bulls can actually reach out and touch that final playoff slot. That ought to provide all kinds of motivation for Chicago this evening!


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

Frank on the pre-game. He said the key for the Nets was to control Hinrich and Gordon. He described them as volume shooters who will get theirs by "the law of averages." He also mentioned what we all know which is that Eddy has been getting us off to some great 1st quarter starts.


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

Halfway through 1st and the Nets havent scored and Curry has grabbed 3 boards. Perhaps not all is lost.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

so far horrible shooting


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>VincentVega</b>!
> Before the game starts, visit
> 
> http://www.unicefusa.org/site/pp.asp?c=duLRI8O0H&b=25933
> ...


Thank you for this. I gave a $100


----------



## sov82 (Nov 5, 2003)

is Deng ever going to make one of these chippie shots????


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

vince carter , 0-4


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

If you guys want play-by-play there aint much to give so far :rofl:


----------



## JPBulls (Aug 15, 2003)

Anybody watching??

Looks like an ugly game...


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

we shooting too low!!


----------



## LuolDeng (Feb 22, 2004)

Dear Nocioni, 
When you get a rebound please pass the ball to the point guard. Never bring it up the floor again.
Thanks.


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

Nenad Krstic is going to be good.


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

Great game!:laugh:


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

Gordon with a nice shot right there, but still 12-12.:dead:


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TripleDouble</b>!
> Nenad Krstic is going to be good.


Taught by Vlade. Its going to take him a year or 2, but itll come


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

indeed this is still tied and up for grabs.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Dang low scoring game. But Curry is taking out the premier big men of the Nets by drawing fouls. 12-12 after one. 

Your play by play for the first quarter is


----------



## greekbullsfan (Oct 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>KHinrich12</b>!
> Dear Nocioni,
> When you get a rebound please pass the ball to the point guard. Never bring it up the floor again.
> Thanks.



:laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

12-12 after the 1st.. What a game!!


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

- Kirk Hinrich passes the ball to Tyson Chandler inside who misses the shot but draws a blocking foul.

-Tyson Chandler misses the first free throw.

-He nets in the 2nd free throw. 13-12


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

For those who love commentator praise, the Nets radio color guy just said that our movement on offense is indicative of a well coached team.


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

Tyson getting to the line. 3 Team fouls on the nets in the first minute of the 2nd.


----------



## LuolDeng (Feb 22, 2004)

Make FT's damnit.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

-Rodney Buford misses a three point shot.

-Dickens gets a loose ball foul trying to get the rebound over Tyson Chandler. 

-Jabari Smith fouls Tyson Chandler.

- Tyson Chandler misses both free throws.

- Carter rebounds.

-Smith makes a jumpshot over Chandler 14-13 NJ


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

Ben Gordon with 2 really nice shots.


----------



## LuolDeng (Feb 22, 2004)

4 team fouls, 10 minutes left in the quarter.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

-Ben Gordon makes a long jump shot. 15-14 Bulls

-Carter miss.

-Gordon makes the bucket, with a a sweet turn around and is fouled by Travis Bust.

-Gordon makes the freethrow. 18-14


----------



## qwerty (Oct 26, 2004)

Gordon gonna have another big game tonight if he gets some decent minutes.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Well this game looks like the battle of the brick masons, I'm turning to Milwaukee thumping Houston.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TripleDouble</b>!
> For those who love commentator praise, the Nets radio color guy just said that our movement on offense is indicative of a well coached team.


Same guy who called Skiles choice of Othella Harrington as the taker of the last shot in game 1 the most questionable choice for a last shot that he has ever seen


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

Awesome Gordon will 7pts all have been sweet shots.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

(Ben Gordon has 7 points)

- Ben Gordon gets a foul.

- Jefferson misses a floater, Chandler rebounds.

-Duhon makes a nice no look pass to Antonio Davis, but Richard Jefferson knocks it out of bounds.

- NNocioni has a bad inbound pass.

- Carter makes a nice layup. 18-16 CHI


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BabyBlueSlugga7</b>!
> (Ben Gordon has 7 points)
> 
> - Ben Gordon gets a foul.
> ...


great job on the play by play


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

-Gordon makes a corner shot. 20-16 CHI

(Gordon 9 points)

-Vince Carter clanks a shot, Davis rebound.

-Gordon slips on the ground, and Carter jumps and humps him. Gordon got a timeout first though.


----------



## MichaelOFAZ (Jul 9, 2002)

12-12 at the end of the first is not what I would consider an offensive assult by any stretch of the imagination, but at least the Bulls are being competitive.

What I really like is that the Bulls are running against a run-and-gun team. That is the best way to attack that type of team.

Ben Gordon is tight!


----------



## greekbullsfan (Oct 26, 2003)

ben for president!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> Well this game looks like the battle of the brick masons, I'm turning to Milwaukee thumping Houston.


Better keep it on, your boy BG is hot right now.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

I really like what I am seeing in Ben Gordon. He looks like a star out there. He is such a good shooter, he is like Allen Iverson with Ray Allen's shot. The kid is already a star talent just not being played enough, and will carry the Bulls to championships in the future.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

I'll tell you this Ben Gordon is going to be a star. Kid has talent. Vince on the other hand with an off night, shots arent falling, and again playing too many minutes


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> 
> 
> Same guy who called Skiles choice of Othella Harrington as the taker of the last shot in game 1 the most questionable choice for a last shot that he has ever seen


Proof that he's not predisposed to say nice things about Skiles...


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

WTF??
A foul by Carter?


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

(Bad Call by me, it will be a jumpball, it was a TV Timeout, not a Bull's timeout)

- No one wins the tip, but Vince Carter fouled Ben Gordon on the jumpball :laugh:, Ben to the line.

- He makes both, 22-16.


----------



## LuolDeng (Feb 22, 2004)

Ben vs. Vince on a jump.
Ben gets WAY up, that was some crazy *** hops.
Foul on Vince.

5 fouls on NJ with 8 to go.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

- Best misses.

- Jabari Smith rebounds, and gets blocked by Tyson.

- Richard Jefferson misses a three, and Bulls rebounds.

- Chris Duhon drives base line and, Jefferson knocks it out of bounds.

- Ben Gordon misses, Chandler loose ball foul.


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>MiamiHeat03</b>!
> WTF??
> A foul by Carter?


I was more surprised at how badly he was outjumped.


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

defenitely Gordon is D-Wade of last year.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

- Nocioni fouls Krstic, who got good position inside.

- Krstic makes the first free throw.

(Adrian Griffin checks in)

-Krstic miss, and Bulls rebound.

- Duhon misses, Chandler rebounds and misses, and Kidd strips him.

- Richard Jefferson travels.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

- Adrian Griffin misses, and the ball bounces over the backboard, out of bounds.

- Gordon strips Krstic.

- Gordon makes some nice moves, but Chandler misses.

- Antonio Davis rebounds and is fouled.

- Antonio Davis makes 1/2 from the line. 23-17

(Jason Collins coming back in)


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

- Jefferson scores in traffic, 23-19.

- Duhon, gets nothing but AIR.

- Krstic gets fouled by Antonio Davis inside.

TELEVISION TIMEOUT


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

shooting low continues


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>MiamiHeat03</b>!
> defenitely Gordon is D-Wade of last year.


Teams just don't learn. They said Wade was too short of a shooting guard to be taken higher. Gordon was up there too, but had his doubters, he probaly should have gone #1 when this draft gets looked back on in retrospect.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

One thing for sure, if Ben Gordon continues to keep coming off the bench, he will win the 6th man of the year


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> One thing for sure, if Ben Gordon continues to keep coming off the bench, he will win the 6th man of the year


dang straight.

It will be nice having a Bull getting an award.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I'm the biggest Gordon fan around, but even with that, I hope both teams can step their play up, because this is one sloppy game from an execution stand point.

Phoenix-San Antonio on the other hand is really nuts.


----------



## qwerty (Oct 26, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>MiamiHeat03</b>!
> defenitely Gordon is D-Wade of last year.


 I will take that in a heart beat.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

- Krstic makes 2 from the line. 23-21 CHI

- Hinrich misses, Antonio Davis goes for the put back dunk, and is called for offensive interference.

- Eddy Curry back in the game.

- Jason Kidd to Carter alley oop. 23-23


----------



## greekbullsfan (Oct 26, 2003)

wtf!!!!!!!!Why ben benched?????????


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

- Curry draws a foul on Vince Carter on the turn around jumper.

- Curry makes good on his first at the line.

- Misses the 2nd free throw.

- Collins misses a jumper, Jefferson gets a long rebound.

- Piatowski is called for a foul, Carter to the line.

- Carter makes the first, and also makes the 2nd. 25-24 NJ


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

- Hinrich turns it over.

- Kidd misses, Pike the rebound.

- Piatowski makes a 3. 27-25 Bulls

- Carter misses, Krstic long rebound.

- Off Jeffersons foot out of bounds.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

New Jersey Nets call a timeout.

27-25 Bulls

2:57 left in the Second Quarter.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

bulls 61%from the ft line


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

Is disheartening to see that we are getting abused on the offensive boards again and this time by a front-court challanged Net team.


----------



## MichaelOFAZ (Jul 9, 2002)

*Bulls Ideal Line Up*

PG: Hinrich
SG: Gordon
SF: Deng
PF: Chandler (for D and rebounding only)
C: Curry

With Nocioni first off the bench.

AD is a liability, except for setting brutal picks.
Duhon is too small to pose a threat on O or D.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

With Ben out of the game we need to try to go to Eddy in the post more and get Krstic some more fouls. Krstic really irks me with his hustle, so I want him off the court ASAP.


----------



## LuolDeng (Feb 22, 2004)

Damn you Skiles, put Ben back in!


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

- Hinrich makes an ugly *** floater. 29-25 CHI

- Jason Collins gets a offensive foul.

- Jabari Smith strips Eddy.

- Jabari Smith misses, Deng can't handle the rebound and knocks it out of bounds.

- Vince Carter makes a three point field goal. 29-28 Bulls.


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

DAMN this game is pretty boring where is Ben!??!?
he was shooting a good percentage and had like 11pts.


----------



## MichaelOFAZ (Jul 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>greekbullsfan</b>!
> wtf!!!!!!!!Why ben benched?????????


The Bulls were scoring too much when Ben was in. Skile had no choice but to bench him.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

- Hinrich misses a three, Carter rebound.

- Carter misses, and Eddy gets a rebound.

- Pike has a bad pass.

- Krstic schools Chandler 30-29 NJ


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

- Smith strips Curry again.

NEW JERSEY TIMEOUT

22.7 left in the quarter.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Eddy needs to keep the ball higher and not bring it down to his waist like he has been on the prior possessions.


----------



## LuolDeng (Feb 22, 2004)

DAMN YOU EDDY!
TAKE THE BALL UP WITHOUT GETTING STRIPPED, ITS NOT THAT HARD! :upset:


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

lots of turnovers..we have to focus


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

how many minutes did Ben get?
5mins?


----------



## sov82 (Nov 5, 2003)

*Wow*

Wow...only player who looked good for either side was Gordon. In particular, Duhon and Deng played awful.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

- The Nets twiddle around and get a Shot Clock Violation. 

(We get the last shot!!!)

- Hinrich makes an underhand floater.

- RJeff misses a full court shot.

31-30 Chicago lead after two.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

*Re: Wow*



> Originally posted by <b>sov82</b>!
> Wow...only player who looked good for either side was Gordon. In particular, Duhon and Deng played awful.


Vince Carter was looking pretty good to me.


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

greekbullsfan

I'm at yahoo messenger if you want drop by


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

Ben should have more minutes..


----------



## greekbullsfan (Oct 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>lister333</b>!
> Ben should have more minutes..




Tell that to the f............ing skiles


----------



## MichaelOFAZ (Jul 9, 2002)

I need to head out to the bar to hook up with some friends pretty soon here. But I'll leave you with a few of my 2nd half adjustment recommendations.


1. The Bulls need to attack the rim on offense. Our PG needs to penetrate and dish to Curry or Chandler as the move toward the basket or kick out to the perimeter for a spot up 3. 

2. The Bulls have to rebound, rebound, and rebound. If the Nets continue to struggle from the field, the Bulls need to be on the lookout for long rebound opportunities.

3. The Bulls obviously have to take better care of the ball and need to make their free throws.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

This is a very winnable game for the Bulls. Hopefully, they shake the doldrums and come to play some basketball.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

whatever the Bulls have done with RJ, keep it up. Last time he was in the building, I thought he was going to get a quintiple double and get 50 pts


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

On paper the Bulls should have an advantage in the paint against NJ. This has not been the reality and as a result we are struggling.


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

this is a very winnable game for either team.


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

Bulls with 3 offensive rebounds


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

- Curry is called for a loose ball foul over the back of Krstic.

- Krstic miss, deng rebound.

- Hinrich makes the jumper. 33-30 Bulls

- Carter drives baseline, and is fouled by Kirk Hinrich.

- Carter misses the first free throw.

- Carter makes the 2nd.

- Illegal Screen is called on Eddy Curry.

- Vince Carter is fouled by Chris Duhon.

- Richard Jefferson makes a jumpshot, 33-33.

- Kirk makes a pair from the line.

- Vince Carter makes a floater.

- Bulls get a shotclock violation.

- Krstic scores inside, he has 11 points.

- Bulls miss the shot.

- Curry gets his 3rd foul.

- Jason Collins makes the first free throw.

- Also the 2nd.

- Antonio Davis dunks with athoritah, 39-37

- Kidd misses a 3.

- Bulls turnover.


----------



## greekbullsfan (Oct 26, 2003)

deng is awful


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

Deng needs to start making some shots.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

- Krstic gets his 3rd foul.

(Ben Gordon in the game)

- Deng another crappy pass, and backcourt violation. 

- Hinrich steal, followed by Kidd steal.

- Jefferson missed a three.

- Carter blocked inside.

- Deng misses the pullup.

- Jason Kidd rebounds.

- Carter makes it for two. 41-37 NJ


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

bring chandler..lets crash the boards


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

- Hinrich to Eddy Curry for the monster dunk.

- Jason Collins loses the ball.

TIMEOUT 41-39 New Jersey


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

- Luol Deng makes a jumper, 41-41.

- Jefferson makes a jumpshot. 43-41 NJ

- Hinrich makes a 3, 44-43. CHI

- Jefferson nails a baseline jumper, 45-44 NJ

- Turnover.

- Rodney Buford makes a jumpshot, 47-44 NJ.


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

Gordon for ROY!!!


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

- Hinrich miss, but Jefferson gets a loose ball foul. 

- Gordon nails a 3, 47-47.

- The ball is knocked off of Richard Jefferson.

- Out of bounds off Deng, after a nice pass from Ben Gordon.

NEW JERSEY TIMEOUT

SELL OUT CROWD

btw, the server is slow.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

we have to spark our defense..some stops will push our transition game.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

- Jefferson miss, Chandler rebound.

- Deng gets another turnover, what a surprise from stone hands.

- Best gets AIR.

- Gordon to Curry who is fouled.

- Curry makes 1/2 from the line. 48-47 BULLS


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

- Hinrich steal, Smith fouls.

- Kirk drops 2 at the line. 50-47.

- Jefferson bumps Nocioni who flops. Foul on RJEFF

- Nocioni draws a blocking foul on Jabari Smith.

- Nocioni makes 2 at the line, 52-47.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

- Nocioni gets a pushing foul on Richard Jefferson, Jefferson to the line.

- Jefferson makes the first, and the 2nd. 52-49.

- Travis Best fouls Kirk Hinrich.

(Vince Carter back in the game)

- Hinrich makes both 54-49


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

- Smith miss, Collins rebound, Buford makes the shot.

- Hinrich makes the jumper, 56-51.

- Carter miss, Buford miss.

END OF THREE

56-51 Bulls are Winning.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

we are giving to many ofensive rebounds...we shoud play more atention to that


----------



## qwerty (Oct 26, 2004)

Rodney buford should never score and can the bulls ever hit their damn free throws? One of the main reasons they lose along with turnovers.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

At no point should Skiles bench Gordon in this qtr in order to bring Chris i-can't-score Duhon. He's been pathetic tonight.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

- Buford makes a 3.

- Jabari Smith fouls, Curry to the line.

- Eddy misses a pair at the line.

= Gordon fouls.

- Buford makes 1/2.

- Hinrich fouled by Smith.

- He makes both, 58-55.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

- Buford miss, Noci rebound.

- Buford knocks ball out of bounds.

- Curry scores.

- Hinrich scores. 

NJ TIMEOUT

62-55 Bulls


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

kirk is heating up...


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Man Kirk with a tough layup! He's been great tonight. We're up 7 now. Biggest lead of the game.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

As long as we take Kirk out when there is 3 minutes left, he will have a good night for every minute he was on the floor.


----------



## qwerty (Oct 26, 2004)

He never got hit.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

- Carter miss, Curry tips it to Nocioni.

- Curry gets mauled downlow, but no foul called.

- Carter miss, Curry rebound kinda, stripped by Kidd, 

-Chandler blocks Krstic, bad call by refs though.

- Krstic gets a lucky bounce on the first.

- Makes the 2nd. 62-57 Bulls


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Neither Kirk or EC are 4th qtr players. Get the F'N ball in to Ben.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

- Over and back on Hinrich after he bounced it off his feet.

- Krstic miss, Chandler skys for a rebound.

- Gordon makes a jumpshot. 64-57 CHI


----------



## elias03 (Nov 8, 2003)

i love ben gordon, i hate andres nocioni


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

Lol. Nets radio guy just compared Nocioni's steal attempt to a middle linebacker.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

- Nocioni fouls Kidd.

- Jefferson misses, but the ref calls an imaginary foul on Ben Gordon, who was no where near Jefferson.

- Jefferson misses the first, and the crowd goes wild.

- He makes the 2nd, 64-58.


----------



## elias03 (Nov 8, 2003)

nocioni sucks ***.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

- Nocioni throws it away.

- Jefferson makes it off the glass.

- Hinrich miss 3, Chandler rebound, to Noci, to Hinrich for 3. 67-60 CHI.


----------



## elias03 (Nov 8, 2003)

number 5 on gordon, hopefully he can stay in the game. we need him, hes clutch.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

- Ben Gordon gets his 5th foul, Jefferson to the line.

- RJeff makes both free throws, 5 point game.

(Gordon to the bench for Pike)

- Krstic fouls Chandler.

- Nocioni misses a 3, Carter rebound.

- Collins scores.

67-64 Bulls


----------



## elias03 (Nov 8, 2003)

nocioni is terrible, who wants this bum on the team? i wish we signed the shooter from luthiania


----------



## qwerty (Oct 26, 2004)

Hinrich sure lights the nets up. 28 points this game so far and 34 in the opener.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

- Hinrich makes the fade away, 28 points for him.

- Jefferson miss, Nocioni the rebound.

BULLS TIMEOUT

69-64 Bulls

Hinrich has lit up the Nets both games this year now.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Woah....Kirk playing well in the 4th qtr! He's carrying us tonight.

5 point game.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

I don't think Elias likes Nocioni.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Boy, Kirk's really stickin em right in Kidd's face.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

21 turnovers for us


----------



## qwerty (Oct 26, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>SPMJ</b>!
> 21 turnovers for us


Same old, same old.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

LMAO Wayne Larivee says like Stacey's Mom this guy (Kirk) has it going on.

- Bulls Turnover.

- Collins makes a tough jumper.

- Krstic gets his 5th personal foul, trying to stop the Eddy man.

- Gordon up and off the bench.

- Gordon makes a jumper. 71-66 bulls


----------



## elias03 (Nov 8, 2003)

but i love ben gordon lol, at least im on the bandwagon now. kristic sucks, hes so slow but hes dominating us.


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

33 turnovers and still winning

unBULLIEVABLE


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

- Krstic scores inside.

- Chandler gets an illegal screen.

TECHNICAL FOUL ON RICHARD JEFFERSON

- Ben Gordon makes a freethrow.

- Krstic miss, Hinrich rebound.

- Gordon to Curry who makes the hook. 74-68.

BEN GORDON GETS HIS 6th FOUL

RED KERR CALLS THE REF A PHONY, HEY EVERYONE LOOK THIS GUY IS A PHONY, EVERYONE COME OVER HERE IT IS A BIG PHONY!!!!!


----------



## elias03 (Nov 8, 2003)

ben gordon fouled out, damn. we need someone to step up. piatkowski


----------



## LuolDeng (Feb 22, 2004)

****ING REFS!
THATS BULL****!

Ben gone.

TERRIBLE!


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Ben is gone. Another BS call by the refs :upset:


----------



## OziBull (Nov 7, 2004)

Curry and Gordon look good together?


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Kirk Hinrich 28

vs.

Jason Kidd 0


----------



## El Chapu (Oct 23, 2004)

Thats another difference between Gordon and Wade. He gets the calls.


----------



## elias03 (Nov 8, 2003)

i hate nocioni


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BabyBlueSlugga7</b>!
> 
> BEN GORDON GETS HIS 6th FOUL
> 
> RED KERR CALLS THE REF A PHONY, HEY EVERYONE LOOK THIS GUY IS A PHONY, EVERYONE COME OVER HERE IT IS A BIG PHONY!!!!!


A BIG FAT PHONY. :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

BOSTON LOSS WE CAN GAIN SOME GROUND

- Carter makes the first free throw.

- Not the second.

- Nocioni has butter fingers.

- Jefferson dunks on us.

- Hinrich nails another shot. 30 for him, 5 point lead.


----------



## El Chapu (Oct 23, 2004)

We are going to choke. Damn.

:sigh:


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

- Carter makes a hook inside.

- Hinrich miss, Curry gets called for a ****ing offensive foul, after he makes a put back because the ref is a ****ing moron.

- Carter makes a fade away, 1 point game.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Hinrich chewing up the Nets. This is comical. The Bulls should have blown the Nets out. 

It's time to start Hinrich and Gordon together.


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

Vince Carter is the biggest waste of talent in the NBA.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

- Curry miss.

- Krstic scores inside (were losing)

TIMEOUT BULLS

77-76

Doesn't it suck when the refs decide the game.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Gordon fouled out, really hurting the Bulls' chances to win.


----------



## LuolDeng (Feb 22, 2004)

Curry takes a stupid *** shot, god damnit.

Kristic comes down and gives NJ the lead.

God damnit.


----------



## geoshnas (Jul 9, 2002)

NOTHING MAKES MAKES MORE SICK THEN REFS COSTING THE BULLS WINS WILL BULL S H IT CALLS!:upset: :upset: :upset: :upset: :upset:


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

So this is how every close game would look like w/o Ben Gordon. Seriously, we have 3 wins at best w/o Gordon this season.

We're down 1 with a minute left. Nobody aside from Kirk even wants to shoot the ball.


----------



## El Chapu (Oct 23, 2004)

Looks like i was right. Chokers!


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Who is gonna step up, Kirk ???


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I guess you have to draw up the game winning shot for Hinrich right? Or I should say the game leading shot? Damn, this is where Gordon is needed (too bad he fouled out).

He is more valuable than Deng no question.


----------



## remlover (Jan 22, 2004)

The words Eddy Curry and clutch do not belong together in the same sentence.


----------



## elias03 (Nov 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>El Chapu</b>!
> Looks like i was right. Chokers!


change that sn because he sux


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

big final minute


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

- Hinrich gets trapped and calls a timeout.


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

We need to bench one of Deng/Noc and bring in Pike.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Deng's decline as an offensive player is severe lately.

Yet he's averaging 3.8 assists for the last 5 games.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Another turnovers by Deng


----------



## LuolDeng (Feb 22, 2004)

Nets win.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Ouch.

This game turned ugly when Ben went out.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

- Deng turnover

- Kidd makes a 3 

- Jefferson blocks Nocioni

This one is over.


----------



## elias03 (Nov 8, 2003)

NOCIONI IS ****ING HORRIBLE


----------



## remlover (Jan 22, 2004)

what a collapse. Turnovers, TUrnovers, and turnovers. 

Embarrassing to say the least.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

big big loss


----------



## El Chapu (Oct 23, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>elias03</b>!
> 
> 
> change that sn because he sux


Gold medal. 

Shut up!

If the bulls suck its not his fault.


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

Ok. All the talk of playoffs, good team, turning the corner and leaving the past behind are bunk. This team f'n blows. If our future lies in the hands of having an advantage in the frontcourt and we cannot dominate this Nets team up front we've got nothing to root for. Nothing.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Vince makes a huge mistake, fouling deng in the act of shooting a 3. Three FTs can make it a 2 point game with 6 seconds left.

He missed the 1st. Still can be a 3 point game.


----------



## El Chapu (Oct 23, 2004)

Playoffs 

:laugh:


----------



## geoshnas (Jul 9, 2002)

DENG SUCKED HARD TONITE


----------



## YearofDaBulls (Oct 20, 2004)

nocioni needs to stop shooting. Hes caused 3 TOs in 2 minutes, Critical ones as well.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>El Chapu</b>!
> 
> 
> Gold medal.
> ...


Well he choked, played with butter fingers tonight, and couldn't hit the broad side of a barn. When a player gets as many turnovers as points it is not a good sign. I beg to differ that the Bulls Sucking tonight did not have anything to do with him.


----------



## El Chapu (Oct 23, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>TripleDouble</b>!
> Ok. All the talk of playoffs, good team, turning the corner and leaving the past behind are bunk. This team f'n blows. If our future lies in the hands of having an advantage in the frontcourt and we cannot dominate this Nets team up front we've got nothing to root for. Nothing.


Nail on the head.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Nets outscored the bulls 13-4 since Ben went out.


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

Orlando will slaughter us next...


----------



## elias03 (Nov 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>El Chapu</b>!
> 
> 
> Gold medal.
> ...


 im pretty sure they didnt win the gold medal because of him, they won in spite of him. 


Bulls would of one if that stupid shaggy looking dummy knew how to play controlled, and play smart.


if i was skiles i would bench him.


----------



## Killuminati (Jul 30, 2002)

Ugh the old Bulls are back! I knew it was wrong to get excited after only 5 games.  

Wasted good games from Kirk and Ben. Everyone else sucked. :upset:


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Damn Ason maked a big J. Dude had been broke for two straight games. :whatever:


----------



## LuolDeng (Feb 22, 2004)

How in hell did Eddy and Tyson not dominate?
Their froncourt blows, I guess we can shutup about the damn playoffs.

We're still the same Bulls.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Game was over as soon as that ref called that BS 6th call on Ben. We're hopeless w/o him.

And somebody tell Deng to STOP dribbling the F'N ball. He's got some pathetic handles. A team leading 6 turnovers by him.


----------



## El Chapu (Oct 23, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>BabyBlueSlugga7</b>!
> 
> 
> Well he choked, played with butter fingers tonight, and couldn't hit the broad side of a barn. When a player gets as many turnovers as points it is not a good sign. I beg to differ that the Bulls Sucking tonight did not have anything to do with him.


He makes only 3M and he was brought here as a role player. Why dont we criticize our cornerstones, Curry and Chandler? Sorry, but the Bulls arent going to lose this game because of Nocioni. Did he play terrible? Maybe.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>TripleDouble</b>!
> Ok. All the talk of playoffs, good team, turning the corner and leaving the past behind are bunk. This team f'n blows. If our future lies in the hands of having an advantage in the frontcourt and we cannot dominate this Nets team up front we've got nothing to root for. Nothing.


Actually this proves that we need another big man to put next to Eddy Curry. Curry was being double teamed by the Nets the whole time. Call it the Eddy Zone I guess. Krstic fronted him, and Collins covered his backside. We need a new powerforward.


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

The Bulls had 24 turnovers AGAIN!!!!

Though the refs put their fingers in the game too.


I hate the NBA but I love the Bulls


----------



## jmk (Jun 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>KHinrich12</b>!
> How in hell did Eddy and Tyson not dominate?
> Their froncourt blows,


Clearly not as much as yours does.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>KHinrich12</b>!
> How in hell did Eddy and Tyson not dominate?
> Their froncourt blows, I guess we can shutup about the damn playoffs.
> 
> We're still the same Bulls.


Curry was being doubled all night fronted by Krstic, and Collins got the backside. And Chandler did DICK SQUAT!


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>jmk</b>!
> 
> 
> Clearly not as much as yours does.


:laugh:


----------



## elias03 (Nov 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>jmk</b>!
> 
> 
> Clearly not as much as yours does.




shutup


----------



## elias03 (Nov 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>BabyBlueSlugga7</b>!
> 
> 
> Curry was being doubled all night fronted by Krstic, and Collins got the backside. And Chandler did DICK SQUAT!



i like that phrase DICK SQUAT


----------



## El Chapu (Oct 23, 2004)

Obviously the Bulls arent business. 

Order: Vince, Jefferson and Kidd to playoffs.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

You do realize a 3 and foul equals overtime, or make a two foul, miss freethrow, and put back. OVERTIME HERE WE COME.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

The Bulls took just 60 FGA tonight so far. That's about 25 less than they should be getting.

I loved the play where Skiles called a timeout, drew up a play, and Hinrich turned it over after the play didn't develop at all.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Curry dunk. If Bulls foul, and the Nets miss the first and make the 2nd, the Bulls can do some miracle.


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>El Chapu</b>!
> Obviously the Bulls arent business.
> 
> Order: Vince, Jefferson and Kidd to playoffs.


If that's what Stern wants then **** him!!!

There were some teribble calls on Gordon tonight.

Why twist the rules of basketball for rookies????


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> The Bulls took just 60 FGA tonight so far. That's about 25 less than they should be getting.
> 
> I loved the play where Skiles called a timeout, drew up a play, and Hinrich turned it over after the play didn't develop at all.


Brutal... :laugh: :laugh:

Edit: Look at all those turnovers man. When looking at the stat sheet, I was definitely a tad surprised to say the least, considering the FGA. The Bulls just don't value the basketball.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

We really did not match up well with these guys.

We had Hinrich guarding Jefferson and Gordon guarding Carter. That's asking for postup action we can't defend.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Darn no miracle.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

With the exception of the curl play when Gordon came back into the game with 4:28 left, most of Skiles's play calls out of timeouts led to turnovers tonight.

Of course, most of all the plays led to turnovers tonight, so maybe I'm not making a good point here.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

I have 62 posts in this thread.


----------



## allenive21 (Jul 28, 2002)

I'm going to say that this loss was due a lot to Jason Kidd being able to rest most of the 4th quarter and then come back in and lead a nice charge for the Nets back to the win. By being able to buy time with Travis Best, Kidd was all rested up and at 100%.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> 
> The Bulls just don't value the basketball.


Just as quickly as they started to come together, they've come apart. The only players able to get in a comfort zone are the ones who can do it with their own dribble -- Hinrich and Gordon. Everyone else -- i.e., the non-guards -- is left to their own devices and has a snowball's chance in hell of consistent success.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ScottMay</b>!
> With the exception of the curl play when Gordon came back into the game with 4:28 left, most of Skiles's play calls out of timeouts led to turnovers tonight.
> 
> Of course, most of all the plays led to turnovers tonight, so maybe I'm not making a good point here.


Speaking of X's and O's... I like the play where SKiles has Curry curling around a high screen where he's useless if he gets the ball.


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

Nocioni didn't cost us the game, but he didn't help one bit.

His turnovers and stupid fouls are rediculous. Sit Chandler for slapping the back board after a dunk. Sit Curry for not rebounding, but scoring 10 pts in 4 minutes....but let Crapu play cause he hustles....Losing the right way sure makes me feel better.


Duhon is flat out pathetic. Dude should get no burn. Guy won't take a shot and when he does, pass out the hard hats.


Deng has skilesitis.it's more important to rebound than score. Guy is in a rookie rut...or so I hope.

Chandler is the anti-Curry. Plays only defense, no offense. 30 minutes and takes 1 shot????? Way to be there.

Curry, Hinrich and Gordon played to win. Everyone else, played not to lose - playing time.

Gosh - Losing the right way is refreshing.


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

Deng has definitely hit the rookie wall. He needs to take a week off and rejuve.


----------



## allenive21 (Jul 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>chifaninca</b>!
> 
> Duhon is flat out pathetic. Dude should get no burn. Guy won't take a shot and when he does, pass out the hard hats.


That's for sure, I think the man led the Bulls in 3 pt. shot fakes tonight because that's all he does is make a shot fake and then penetrate and try to create something that's not there. On defense, his height really creates problems, especially with a team like the Nets with big, strong guards.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

The reason Y we lost is simple(despite all the turnovers and bonehead shots): If ref doesn't call that BS 6th foul on Ben, we win.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ScottMay</b>!
> 
> 
> Just as quickly as they started to come together, they've come apart. The only players able to get in a comfort zone are the ones who can do it with their own dribble -- Hinrich and Gordon. Everyone else -- i.e., the non-guards -- is left to their own devices and has a snowball's chance in hell of consistent success.


This is why Gordon has to start. Shouldn't the best 5 players gain comraderie out there on the court and chemistry to start the game off. 

Instant offense off the bench is overrated, unless you're bringing all 5 bench guys in at the same time. Duhon is not helping the starting 5 IMO. Deng and Gordon are two of the best five players (although Deng as happygrinch has pointed out, looks like he has hit the wall) on the team. You have to start them both together. Not just one.


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

from an fan of neither teams perspective, the refs played the game totally one sided. they gave it to the nets


----------



## Bulls4Life (Nov 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>chifaninca</b>!
> Nocioni didn't cost us the game, but he didn't help one bit.
> 
> His turnovers and stupid fouls are rediculous. Sit Chandler for slapping the back board after a dunk. Sit Curry for not rebounding, but scoring 10 pts in 4 minutes....but let Crapu play cause he hustles....Losing the right way sure makes me feel better.
> ...


:clap:



*Users Browsing Forum: (chifaninca, SPMJ, Showtyme, BCH, jmk, geoshnas, Big_CKansas, DaBullz, Benny the Bull, TripleDouble, Killuminati, rwj333, Hong Kong Fooey, unBULLievable, Shanghai Kid, BabyBlueSlugga7, sp00k, Yao Mania, JPBulls, greekbullsfan, Bolts, elias03, remlover, KHinrich12, atlbull, ~~~, vi3t_boi11, El Chapu, YearofDaBulls, limufujuan, OziBull, Bulls4Life)*


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Hinrich was fantastic the second half. he was willing the Bulls to a win but alas the outcome was the same as the season opener.

Without Gordon, we would have really been in the hole.

New Jersey was in a OT match against the Pistons the night before and they stole this game from us. since it's a road game. 

From our perspective, Merry Christmas NJ. We basically giftwrapped this game. How could we turn the ball over that much? The Nets did the simple things correctly. Though they may have not shot well, doubling on Hinrich was a no-brainer move, causing him to call a timeout. The play that the Bulls ran didn't even get run. :upset: Vince Carter suffered a brain fart, fouling Deng on that 3 point shot but they played good D on Noc.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Got Vince? 
On a positive note, the bulls are an up and coming team. Gotta get the ball to Curry more though


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>PennyHardaway</b>!
> from an fan of neither teams perspective, the refs played the game totally one sided. they gave it to the nets


Hmm...

The refs called 25 fouls on the nets, 26 on the Bulls.

The nets shot 23-30 on their free throws.

The bulls shot 22-31 on theirs.

Looks like the fouls were incredibly even.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

The reason we lost is because our powerforward position is a joke. Curry is good at center, but Davis and Chandler do nothing on offense, and well sorry to burst a lot of people's bubbles but, offense is more important then defense. You don't win on defense, you win by scoring more points then your opponents. Curry was doubled all night, Chandler and Davis did not even make a sorry excuse to establish position in the post. Curry tries, he does, but Chandler is just a sad excuse for an NBA player right now. Antonio Davis is just playing his age, he doesn't have the tank completely full on all nights, because he is old and can't bring A game every night but at least him and Eddy Curry try. I don't know what Chandler is exactly trying to do. We should of brought Othello Harrington in next to Eddy Curry tonight, but I guess Curry is the only one that gets dawged for making mistakes.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> 
> 
> This is why Gordon has to start. Shouldn't the best 5 players gain comraderie out there on the court and chemistry to start the game off.
> ...


I think that starting Hinrich and Gordon will just underscore and accelerate the reality that long-term they are probably not a good fit together.

Why did Gordon foul out tonight? Because he was forced to play scramble, patchwork D against much bigger players. I don't know if Ben will ever be a good defender, but I like his odds a hell of a lot more if he's guarding ones, not twos. 

Granted, not every team will be able to throw out a Kidd/Carter/Jefferson 1-2-3 combo, but that doesn't mean the problem doesn't exist. 

Here we are well into the Paxson regime, and the Bulls somehow still don't have a legitimate two guard, and their two best players still play the same position. Ugh.


----------



## Pan Mengtu (Jun 18, 2004)

Hinrich was great. Curry was good offensively, but also made a lot of stupid mistakes (and the defenders were reading his moves all night long). Gordon was good. Nocioni was bad. Ultimately came down to no defense.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ScottMay</b>!
> 
> Here we are well into the Paxson regime, and the Bulls somehow still don't have a legitimate two guard, and their two best players still play the same position. Ugh.


Do I here an echo? :nonono: Or is it Deja Vu? :sigh: This is the last few years with the Bulls is it not?


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Oh before I forget, props tonight for Kirk Hinrich, and his fantastic performance. The reason we loss this game is because we tried playing 3-5 basketball. Kirk Hinrich, Ben Gordon, and Eddy Curry were the only ones actually playing. Both Deng and Nocioni were flat out awful. Chandler and Davis were flat out awful. Jason Kidd had an off night on offense, but he at least creates shots for other people.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ScottMay</b>!
> 
> 
> Just as quickly as they started to come together, they've come apart. The only players able to get in a comfort zone are the ones who can do it with their own dribble -- Hinrich and Gordon. Everyone else -- i.e., the non-guards -- is left to their own devices and has a snowball's chance in hell of consistent success.


You get the idea this offense is tailored to guys who liked having the ball in their hands, don't ya?

When those guys really start moving the ball and getting it to the bigs we look pretty good, but it seems really easy for these guys to fall back into pounding the ball around on the perimeter and bringing the bigs out rather than the littles taking the ball inside to it.


----------



## svanacore (Nov 21, 2004)

Dabulls, did you watch the game? If you did, maybe we just watch it differently.

Whenever Ben was in the game, Vince Carter was not scoring. Ben played great defense all night. He had a lot of loose ball fouls that should not have been called. 

I finally got to watch another game since I get the YES network. 

You would think that since Deng is much taller than Ben, he would guard Vince better. Hell no. Carter owned him once Ben was out of the game for fouls. Height is overrated.

I am so pissed. If Ben had half the hype of Lebron or Melo last year, he would not get those foul calls. Refs decided this game.

Forget about the turnovers, we were still controlling the game with our offensive boards. Also the NEts could not stop Ben Gordon (when he was taking shots, somehow he rarely got the ball to shoot, don't know why) and in the second half, the NEts could not stop Kirk.

That is a sick backcourt. Kirk and Ben carried this team tonight. If only Ben didn't foul out and Noc and Deng did not have stupid turnovers.

Don't lose hope. We are a good team, but a young team.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Didn't Gordon only get 9 shots (making 7)? He has to get more, but when you turn it over 25 times, what do you expect?


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>svanacore</b>!
> Dabulls, did you watch the game? If you did, maybe we just watch it differently.
> 
> Whenever Ben was in the game, Vince Carter was not scoring. Ben played great defense all night. He had a lot of loose ball fouls that should not have been called.
> ...


Yes, I watched the game.

I pointed out that Gordon was guarding Vince while Hinrich was guarding Jefferson.

I commented on how Skiles called a timeout, drew up a play, and the Bulls botched it.

I commented on how the offense is really stupid when you have Curry curling around high picks where he's useless if he gets the ball.

These are things you can see for yourself when you watch the games.

Hinrich actually took the ball to the hoop a couple of times... well, not really, he pulled up short and hit a 5 foot shot both times. He did draw a foul, though.

I saw it on the YES network, too.

ScottMay saw it on the radio.


----------



## Kismet (Mar 1, 2003)

How many points did the Bulls give up tonight? 84?

Richard Jefferson was 6-18 (33%).

Vince Carter was 9-23 (39%).

Jason Kidd was 1-5 (20%).

Kirk Hinrich was 10-19 (53%).

Ben Gordon was 7-9 (78%).

Chris Duhon was 0-6.

This game wasn't lost because of backcourt mismatches. It was lost because New Jersey scored 31 points off of 24 Bulls turnovers. Chandler and Curry's combined 5-12 from the free throw line hurt. So did Curry and Deng's combined 11 turnovers.


----------



## Showtyme (Jun 24, 2002)

Is better coaching the answer? Or are we (the board) just like those two old grumpy guys on the Muppet Show, heckling everything?

Well, rookies are rookies. I hope Pax sees a glimpse of what may come, and might be willing to make the right move to a coach who is more interested in "development".

As far as our big guys not "dominating" the NJ frontcourt, Curry can't let a guy like Krstic (though he's emerging quite a bit this season) do what he did. Krstic and Collins, though not amazing and incredible players, are both above average big men and both are 7-footers. But their leading rebounders were Kidd and Jefferson... Hinrich and Deng were responsible for boxing those guys out, not Chandler and Curry (outrebounded Krstic and Collins 15 to 6).

Anyway, an exciting finish to an incompetent game (Chicago with 24 turnovers, nasty). Gotta stop losing leads with 2 minutes left to go.

Turnovers definitely killed us this game. That's the bottom line. We shot a way better percentage than them, shot as many FT's too. Hinrich tried to be a hero this game but should accordingly bear the brunt of the fall. We just didn't get as many shots as them.

That's the sign of a stingy defense, a young and inexperienced offense, and potentially some bad coaching.

I didn't watch the game, but by the box score goggles, I'd say that the Bulls probably looked like they executed less sharply. Deng 1 for 7? Probably some bad shots. Deng 6 turnovers? Rookie. Curry with 5 TO's and Hinrich with 3 TO's? That's a sign of Lawrence Frank's smart coaching, simply because those guys are our main scorers. Nocioni with 4 TO's in 24 minutes? I have no idea.

But it just sounds like a not sharp game. If EVERYONE is turning the ball over...

- bad flow in the game
- less confidence in each individual player
- doesn't allow people to get their offensive games started (i.e. CHANDLER is 0-1) because of a sort of desperation to score points
- and obviously, less FGA's.

I'm not pro-moral victories, but the Bulls have a lot to grow from in this game. A LOT. There were a lot more subtle mistakes in this game that Skiles should teach his team about (and learn from himself).


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Kismet</b>!
> How many points did the Bulls give up tonight? 84?
> 
> Richard Jefferson was 6-18 (33%).
> ...


Bulls gave up 84 points.

New Jersey is averaging 86 points per game for the season.


----------



## svanacore (Nov 21, 2004)

Sorry bro. I was just referring to the part that I thought you said about vince being able to shoot over Gordon, which didn't happen.

No worries.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Showtyme</b>!
> Is better coaching the answer? Or are we (the board) just like those two old grumpy guys on the Muppet Show, heckling everything?
> 
> Well, rookies are rookies. I hope Pax sees a glimpse of what may come, and might be willing to make the right move to a coach who is more interested in "development".
> ...


The bulls had just 15 assists. Steve Nash might get that many all by himself in many games.

Tyson Chandler led the team in assists with 3.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>svanacore</b>!
> Dabulls, did you watch the game? If you did, maybe we just watch it differently.
> 
> Whenever Ben was in the game, Vince Carter was not scoring. Ben played great defense all night. He had a lot of loose ball fouls that should not have been called.
> ...


I'll agree that Gordon did a better job of chasing VC on the perimeter, but you're selling Deng short here a little bit. Skiles (probably correctly) didn't send any help when Deng was matched up with VC on the block, whereas if Gordon ended up there against him, you had Tyson illegal defending and Eddy in the neighborhood and everyone else and the kitchen sink ready to help out.

Long-term, you can't have Ben Gordon guarding the likes of Vince Carter and expect a positive result. That's not a knock on Ben -- he is the best thing we have going at the moment. It's just a matter of physics (or whatever scientific jurisdiction height falls into).


----------



## Kismet (Mar 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> 
> 
> Bulls gave up 84 points.
> ...


Yes but...

Kidd's only played in 11 of 27 games, and this was Carter's 2nd game as a Net. I've got to believe the Nets' offense would have been more productive this season if they'd fielded tonight's starting lineup all season long.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

This was a superstation game so alot of the country got to see this team do a piss poor job handling the ball. It just frustrates the heck out of me just making "grade school mistakes" This was much worse than the Wizards game turnover wise. The Wizards force turnovers by flying around the ball and playing super aggressive defense. The Nets just played average to below average defense and we still couldn't hold on to the ball.

Another thing that got me irritated was the inability to NOT score after the Nets went over 6 minutes without scoring a SINGLE POINT. :dead: 

Also this was a the first game that Nocioni's wife was present in the United Center. I believe I saw her leave after RJ blocked his 3 point attempt.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

As I said before. Height doesn't matter in terms of getting posted up in the backcourt. It matters in terms of contesting jumpshots. The problem with Gordon fulltime guarding SG's is that he will always be giving up 5 inches on shots, which at the pro level, is like an open look (without the veteran tricks to throw a shooter off his rhythm).


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

I don't remember vince posting up much tonight. The Nets ran a LOT of plays for Jefferson in the post vs. Hinrich, and the heigh absolutely mattered. Jefferson wasn't well defended, he just wasn't shooting well at all.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Kismet</b>!
> 
> 
> Yes but...
> ...


The nets, with vince and kidd scored 90 points in OT last night.

EDIT: The bulls are averaging 90 PPG. You might say the nets held us to 10 points less than our average.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Nets need more in the paint, because there is no way they can score (or rebound enough) with Kristic, Smith and Collins eating the bulk of the minutes. They need more help.


----------



## Showtyme (Jun 24, 2002)

> The bulls had just 15 assists. Steve Nash might get that many all by himself in many games.
> 
> Tyson Chandler led the team in assists with 3.


I look at that as more a function of Hinrich making 10 of the Bulls 27 field goals. Though I didn't see the game, just knowing the style that he plays makes me visualize him creating most of his own shots, not getting them from other players. So the team's 15 assists probably accredited most of the non-Hinrich FG's.

Chandler AND Hinrich led the team with 3 assists; Gordon, Nocioni, Curry, Deng and Duhon all had two. If we had more attempts and had more chances to actually score (rather than giving them away via turnover), the offensive sets might have produced more assists.

I thought it was actually a GOOD sign that all the players were passing the ball. If we could maintain possession of the ball, we might be able to see better assist numbers.

Finally, the Bulls had just 15 assists, but the Nets had just 20. Steve Nash might have THAT many in a night too. ;-)


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> I don't remember vince posting up much tonight. The Nets ran a LOT of plays for Jefferson in the post vs. Hinrich, and the heigh absolutely mattered. Jefferson wasn't well defended, he just wasn't shooting well at all.


B.S.

1. Vince posted up quite a few times tonight. Probably had five or six baskets on quick turnarounds/baby hooks in the paint.

2. Hinrich frustrated Jefferson all night. RJ had several good looks which he just flat-out missed, but the majority of his shots were tightly-contested by Hinrich. That said, the corollary of a tightly-contested shot is usually a miss. Amazing, I know. You'll note that the three guys Hinrich guarded tonight (Jefferson, Carter and Kidd) -- three guys with significant experience/height/weight advantages over Kirk -- shot a combined 16-46 from the field.


----------



## evalam23 (Feb 2, 2004)

I watched the game, and deng and nociono turned the ball over 4 times down the stretch, not curry and chandler or hinrich, Nociono got his shot block, threw into traffic, and fumbled a pass right to him, deng lost his dribble. Curry did lose the ball once, but he had to be hacked the ball shot straight up in the air and now whistle was blown. No replay from the YES network on that one.

Curry got whistled for an inadvertent offensive foul, he did not mean to hit the guy he grabbed the rebound and brought it down and hit the guy with his elbows, not much to say there, the ball did go in. The bulls were not even in the penalty the whole 4th quarter, now what is up with that, Ben gordon went out with a ticky tack foul, and he is the bulls go to guy. 

Curry made some big buckets down the stretch and so did Hinrich but when gordon went down they did not get a good look after that. 

That was a big three by Kidd, bulls down 1 and then he knocked it down, the Nets went to Carter down the stretch I am not sure but I think at least 3 straight possessions he touched the ball.

Collins hit a couple of free throw line jumper, curry probably should of jumped out at him.

I know one main issue is that teams do not defend Chandler above the free throw line, he got the ball plenty of times but never looked to shoot, he needs to work on that, then their defense cannot sag down low on Curry.

Bulls had a chance, but when gordon went down it was pretty much over, Nets are a lot better team with Carter, but the bulls had to many unforced turnovers.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

Was that a typical performance by the Bulls???

You guys kind of remind me of my team,the Knicks....

Not much of a team flow,butch of individuals scrambling and watching one another..

For starters,Duhon stinks...Kirk and ben may be bookends,but go with your talent...Thats a gimme..

Noconi??? Why is he playing??

Chandler?? His offensive game is pathetic...

You guys need to make some serious changes and give up on the Chandler Curry experiment.


----------



## cima (Nov 6, 2003)

I'm curious, did Carter take it to the hole at all or is he still the jumpshooting Vince we've come to hate?


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Vince shot jumpers, a couple turnarounds and a handful of baby hooks in the lane. One nice hanging layup in traffic, but nothing spectacular.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

One thing Vince didnt do is take that ridiculous off balance 25 footer..

If the Nets get an athletic 4,theyu can be scary good if they can stay healty..


----------



## johnston797 (May 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>truth</b>!
> Chandler?? His offensive game is pathetic...


I'd love to see Chandler get a couple of touches each game within 10 feet of the basket.

Instead, Skiles has some scheme where he is always out by the 3 pt line.

Doesn't make much sense to me....

If I hadn't seen Cartright use TC in the post 2 years ago, I wouldn't believe TC could handle it. But he could then....


----------



## johnston797 (May 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ScottMay</b>!
> 
> 
> Just as quickly as they started to come together, they've come apart. The only players able to get in a comfort zone are the ones who can do it with their own dribble -- Hinrich and Gordon. Everyone else -- i.e., the non-guards -- is left to their own devices and has a snowball's chance in hell of consistent success.


This couldn't be said better.

-----------------------------------

And Duhon needs to sit down.


----------

